# Canned Salmon



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Would you feed Canned Salmon to your dog? My neighbor gave me a few cans with some of her fresh veggies and whatnot. she figured I could use it for something. Um, ok. So I was wondering, do you think its ok to give to the dogs?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I would..but only one can a week.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would but only a small amount because the sodium levels are SO high. Great source of protein and omega's.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks! I will just add a bit to their kibble tomorrow. Im not giving each dog a whole can.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

canned salmon is good for dogs....raw pacific salmon is what you have to stay away from. Great source of Omega 3's. Fish once a week has great health benefits. The cans are usually small, I wouldn't be overly worried about the sodium. You can also rinse it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no can fish for my dog. only fresh.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I normally feed raw, but because of the potential for parasites (flukes) I don't feed raw fish. I feed canned salmon, Jack (not King) mackerel and sardines, all packed in water. All high in Omega 3........If you want to bring down the sodium content you can rinse before serving. I generally don't bother, it's the only sodium my dogs get all week - they don't get hot dogs, cheese or any other very high sodium foods which many people use all the time for treats.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Gib Laut said:


> canned salmon is good for dogs.... I wouldn't be overly worried about the sodium. You can also rinse it.


Some grocery stores are now carrying low-sodium canned pink salmon at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks everyone. Its Bumble Bee Wild Alaska Pink Salmon. Im gonna add it to their meal this morning. I usually do Sardines occasionally when I can stomach the site of them. Eww.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs love canned Salmon...me, not so much. Hubby likes it so he buys it. When he isn't home I feed it to the dogs. :lurking:

It is possibly the only canned food that I can add to Hondo's kibble and he'll clean up his entire bowl.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Taylor said:


> I usually do Sardines occasionally when I can stomach the site of them. Eww.


LOL!!! It's amazing the gross factor you can get use to when feeding your dogs....sardines use to be top of the list; but after cutting up tongues, hearts and kidney's, it gives you a whole new rating scale....


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Gib Laut said:


> LOL!!! It's amazing the gross factor you can get use to when feeding your dogs....sardines use to be top of the list; but after cutting up tongues, hearts and kidney's, it gives you a whole new rating scale....


 
I know. I dont know if I could do that. I will give them a RMB but the organs, I cant do! haha. Sardines are gross but the dogs love them. Strider hasnt tried them yet. Salmon it is today.


----------



## DebGem (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been using canned (only wild Alaska) salmon if I don't have fresh cooked with my dogs now for a couple of years and it's made an amazing difference in their coats! 

If I'm out of salmon, kipper snacks do well too, and it's one can spread out over 5 dogs now about once or twice a week. Awesome results.


----------



## Ausdembruch gsd (May 29, 2010)

Wellness Ninety Five canned? Smells like Campbells soupWellness says it's not good to use as a sole nutrition source. Opinioms?


----------

